# Have you ever made  the local or national News?



## pchrise (Mar 13, 2015)

As part of a disaster but no name or just you for something done.  I made the national news and local for surving a plane crash.  Two next to me died I did not, surrounded by jet fuel I think it was what I was wearing and who know what else . I was in the store you see across from Macys.  Will never understand how I survived.

http://www.check-six.com/Crash_Sites/SunValley_Mall_Crash.htm


----------



## DoItMyself (Mar 13, 2015)

I've been interviewed on the local news a couple times.  Our county is in the process of expanding wind energy production and the county supervisors have been instrumental in making the project happen.  We've all been interviewed a time or two.


----------



## drifter (Mar 13, 2015)

I  never have made the news . But if it takes something like happened two you to make it, I'd rather not. Lucky you, huh?


----------



## John C (Mar 13, 2015)

Just once, and it was a very long time ago.  My classmates cooked up an initiation stunt which put me in a makeshift tent inside a traffic circle located in a high traffic area.  According to the theme, I was "Shipwreck Kelly" and I was not allowed to talk to anybody.  A photographer from The Tennessean came by and my picture was on page one the next morning.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 13, 2015)

Not personally but I was in that search that went on for the woman who was killed by her "cop boyfriend",( it was on the news a long time )that is still in jail and I hope he never gets out. He killed her and she was pregnant with baby Chloe. I can't remember the moms name right now...... but, that was a sad day when they found her. SO SO SAD.  We searched in places I never would have gone into !


----------



## pchrise (Mar 13, 2015)

lovemylittleboy said:


> Not personally but I was in that search that went on for the woman who was killed by her "cop boyfriend",( it was on the news a long time )that is still in jail and I hope he never gets out. He killed her and she was pregnant with baby Chloe. I can't remember the moms name right now...... but, that was a sad day when they found her. SO SO SAD.  We searched in places I never would have gone into !



So sorry that is one of many things you do not want.  Some make the news for silly things that now get put on youtube and that show right this minute.  I try and avoid the press.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 13, 2015)

John C said:


> Just once, and it was a very long time ago.  My classmates cooked up an initiation stunt which put me in a makeshift tent inside a traffic circle located in a high traffic area.  According to the theme, I was "Shipwreck Kelly" and I was not allowed to talk to anybody.  A photographer from The Tennessean came by and my picture was on page one the next morning.




Hate it when that happens.  At least my photo was not out there so glad.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 14, 2015)

pchrise said:


> As part of a disaster but no name or just you for something done.  I made the national news and local for surving a plane crash.  Two next to me died I did not, surrounded by jet fuel I think it was what I was wearing and who know what else . I was in the store you see across from Macys.  Will never understand how I survived.
> 
> http://www.check-six.com/Crash_Sites/SunValley_Mall_Crash.htm



Wow-I remember that so well. Lived in Woodside,CA at the time. I have a memory of somebody I knew being there at the time or something but my mind is blank.


----------



## Kadee (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes only a local paper of a town of about 50.000 people where I grew up. I was interviewed by the newspaper and had photo in paper after I phoned them regarding a brief story they had in what we call the stop press , which at the time was written in. Red on the back page .
The article was in 1971, it stated  a 42 year old male,had been shot and killed,and A 14 year old and a 15 year old had been charged for murder.
It obviously mentioned the deceased name and that person was my natural father , I had unfortunately only met him for the first time a year prior to him being killed. All of his  family was only aware of his death by reading the newspaper ....(  I was bought up by a stepfather / mother who would not allow me to,have any letters sent by my father) I was 25 at the time ...
I,never did find out why he was only 17 when I was born very young for those days, information was kept  secret many years ago and if you were game to ask a question you were told to,just be quiet


----------



## Laurie (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes, last tear.  

They withdrew my Blue, disabled parking concession, badge.

Made great play of being  a 40 year  veteran with a disability war pension.

It was reinstated a few months later!

(The reason it was withdrawn was that I carry a mobility scooter in the car, therefore I don't need parking privileges, as I can park anywhere and use my scooter!  Do your officials apply that sort of logic in the States?)


----------



## oldman (Mar 14, 2015)

pchrise said:


> As part of a disaster but no name or just you for something done.  I made the national news and local for surving a plane crash.  Two next to me died I did not, surrounded by jet fuel I think it was what I was wearing and who know what else . I was in the store you see across from Macys.  Will never understand how I survived.
> 
> http://www.check-six.com/Crash_Sites/SunValley_Mall_Crash.htm



That was an amazing story. I remember your crash and the others that also took place. At United, we were doing all kinds of things to be prepared for anything that could go wrong. We spent a ton of hours in the simulators learning how to come out of all kinds of possible disasters. Things have really changed. Since 2002 there has been no airline related deaths here in the U.S. Flying is now more safer than ever. The NTSB has done an incredible job of making flying safer. Every accident brought about a change. Either a warning system or a backup system has been installed to prevent a similar accident. 

The worse air crash that I was even close to was in 1986 when Value Jet had gone down nose first into the Everglades. We had just flown non stop from Chicago to Miami on a Boeing 757 and had flown over a portion of the Everglades in our final decent. I walked into the crew's lounge and everyone was quiet and listening to the ATC's over the speakers, which normally, no one pays any attention to. I asked a fellow Captain what was going on and when he told me, I immediately felt the air go out of my lungs. It was like being punched in the gut. We had a scheduled second flight that day from Miami back to our base in Washington and I asked the ATC not to route us anywhere near the crash site.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 14, 2015)

pchrise said:


> As part of a disaster but no name or just you for something done.  I made the national news and local for surving a plane crash.  Two next to me died I did not, surrounded by jet fuel I think it was what I was wearing and who know what else . I was in the store you see across from Macys.  Will never understand how I survived.
> 
> http://www.check-six.com/Crash_Sites/SunValley_Mall_Crash.htm



Wow! An awful way to be in the news.

I was interviewed locally about 15 years ago when we had what others deem an "early" sNOwfall. It was either late September or early October. A camera crew from a local TV station was cruising around town filming the 36" dump of sNOw, and I was out with the sNOwblower. They wanted to know what I thought of the sNOw. Um...ask me in January!

My husband and I were on the Donohue show with three other couples in the summer of 1989 shortly after we were married. He was doing a show about people who had been high school sweethearts and "found" each other after many years. My husband and I weren't just high school sweethearts, we were childhood sweethearts but parted ways when I was 16 and reconnected 32 years later. 

It was a fun thing to go to NYC on and be picked up at the airport in a limo, driven around like celebrities, stay at a pricey hotel and generally live it up on somebody else's dime!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 14, 2015)

1970...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

pchrise said:


> As part of a disaster but no name or just you for something done.  I made the national news and local for surving a plane crash.  Two next to me died I did not, surrounded by jet fuel I think it was what I was wearing and who know what else . I was in the store you see across from Macys.  Will never understand how I survived.
> 
> http://www.check-six.com/Crash_Sites/SunValley_Mall_Crash.htm



OMG how scary!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Wow! An awful way to be in the news.
> 
> I was interviewed locally about 15 years ago when we had what others deem an "early" sNOwfall. It was either late September or early October. A camera crew from a local TV station was cruising around town filming the 36" dump of sNOw, and I was out with the sNOwblower. They wanted to know what I thought of the sNOw. Um...ask me in January!
> 
> ...



How sweet!  I used to always watch Donohue, beginning when he was local out of Ohio.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

Ken N Tx said:


> 1970...
> View attachment 15829



Good for you, Ken!!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

oldman said:


> That was an amazing story. I remember your crash and the others that also took place. At United, we were doing all kinds of things to be prepared for anything that could go wrong. We spent a ton of hours in the simulators learning how to come out of all kinds of possible disasters. Things have really changed. Since 2002 there has been no airline related deaths here in the U.S. Flying is now more safer than ever. The NTSB has done an incredible job of making flying safer. Every accident brought about a change. Either a warning system or a backup system has been installed to prevent a similar accident.
> 
> The worse air crash that I was even close to was in 1986 when Value Jet had gone down nose first into the Everglades. We had just flown non stop from Chicago to Miami on a Boeing 757 and had flown over a portion of the Everglades in our final decent. I walked into the crew's lounge and everyone was quiet and listening to the ATC's over the speakers, which normally, no one pays any attention to. I asked a fellow Captain what was going on and when he told me, I immediately felt the air go out of my lungs. It was like being punched in the gut. We had a scheduled second flight that day from Miami back to our base in Washington and I asked the ATC not to route us anywhere near the crash site.



I've mentioned this before but my husband and I find 'Air Crash Investigations' fascinating.  The NTSB does everything possible to figure out why a plane crashed and don't give up until they do.  

I remember the Everglades crash from that programme.  Many of those bring tears to my eyes - the Detroit one where only a 4 year old survived, the Toronto one where every single person amazingly survived, the Sully Sullenberger one with his perfect landing on the water.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

My only claim to fame:


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 14, 2015)

Ameriscot...so were you forever traumatized? LOL


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

GeorgiaXplant said:


> Ameriscot...so were you forever traumatized? LOL



Naw.  I'm cool.


----------



## Josiah (Mar 14, 2015)

Not yet, but I still keep my ears open for a phone call from Stockholm every October.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

Josiah said:


> Not yet, but I still keep my ears open for a phone call from Stockholm every October.



Let us know and we'll watch you on the news!    Physics, peace?


----------



## Josiah (Mar 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Let us know and we'll watch you on the news!    Physics, peace?



Literature would be nice too.


----------



## Foxie (Mar 14, 2015)

Yes. I made the local news when the local TV channel had a home renovation topic.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 14, 2015)

Foxie! Is that your kitty? And does he/she really look like that? I love that kitty! Kitty should be on the news


----------



## NancyNGA (Mar 14, 2015)

Does winning a coloring contest in first grade count?  Got my picture in the paper sitting on a fire engine.  (In first grade back then you only had to stay within the lines to win.)


----------



## pchrise (Mar 14, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Wow-I remember that so well. Lived in Woodside,CA at the time. I have a memory of somebody I knew being there at the time or something but my mind is blank.



It was the worse but at the moment of impact displays exploding was not able to run anywhere, just stood there and was surrounded by jet fuel I guess what fireman discribe as a flash over, all I could see was the color of the fire and was calm in shock and lost.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 14, 2015)

NancyNGA said:


> Does winning a coloring contest in first grade count?  Got my picture in the paper sitting on a fire engine.  (In first grade back then you only had to stay within the lines to win.)




Yes it does, only time they got me on tv was during the holidays when all the high school choirs sing carols  which I was a part of


----------



## pchrise (Mar 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My only claim to fame:
> 
> View attachment 15833


Why did they have to do that , I would scream also I turn my head when they show babies getting shots


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 14, 2015)

The only time my name has been in the news was through the local newspaper. Made a hole in one a couple of times so the golf club lets the paper know about it and it gets mentioned in the sports section. I suspect my next publication will be in the obituaries.


----------



## pchrise (Mar 14, 2015)

Bullie that is so cool, did you get a prize?


----------



## jujube (Mar 14, 2015)

I was on the 11 o'clock news and the 6 o'clock news the next morning for something stupid.  Parts of the movie "Lethal Weapon III" was being filmed in downtown Orlando and it was interesting to walk downtown in the evening and watch the filming (which consisted of a hell of a lot of standing around doing nothing and then brief snippets of action).  I had walked down one evening and was standing on a corner talking to a couple of other ladies, near to the stars' trailers.  A TV reporter and cameraman came up to us and asked us to pretend that we had just seen Mel Gibson coming out of his trailer.  We were supposed to jump up and down and yell "HEY MEL!" and "WE LOVE YOU, MEL!"   So I did.  And it was on the news.  As I am riding up in the elevator to my office the next morning, a man who worked in an office down the hall and to whom I had never even said "good morning" to, looked over at me and said "Hey, I saw you on TV last night.  I told my wife 'I know that woman!"  Of course, all day I got phone calls from friends who had seen me on the news (I was, of course, the woman right smack dab in the front).  I thought I'd never live it down.  My one moment of "fame" and it had to be for something like that.  

Later that day, in the parking garage of our building, they were filming the scene where Mel Gibson and Danny Glover run through the garage after trying to defuse a bomb.  A couple of co-workers and I had gone down to watch the filming and they yelled, "Hey Mel....here's your biggest fan!".  Danny Glover waved to me.  Mel didn't.  Hmmmphhh.


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2015)

When I was 14 I got my name in the local newspaper for "foiling" a purse snatcher. My Mom and I were in our bank, some guy grabs a woman's purse and starts trucking towards the door. My Mom backed up but I stepped toward him and pushed him as he went past. My push resulted in him going not through the regular door but through the revolving doors - the wrong way. 

Four years later I got a small writeup in NYC's _Village Voice_ for being the Freestyle Frisbee champ from the competition that was held in Central Park. 

When I ran my martial arts businesses I was on local TV several times demonstrating what I did, and was on a national radio show once when my first book came out.

Lots of interesting stories on this thread!


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 14, 2015)

Wow.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

pchrise said:


> Why did they have to do that , I would scream also I turn my head when they show babies getting shots



It was only a stethoscope though.  Maybe I thought I was going to get jabbed with a needle.


----------



## lovemylittleboy (Mar 14, 2015)

:coolthumb:


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> When I was 14 I got my name in the local newspaper for "foiling" a purse snatcher. My Mom and I were in our bank, some guy grabs a woman's purse and starts trucking towards the door. My Mom backed up but I stepped toward him and pushed him as he went past. My push resulted in him going not through the regular door but through the revolving doors - the wrong way.
> 
> Four years later I got a small writeup in NYC's _Village Voice_ for being the Freestyle Frisbee champ from the competition that was held in Central Park.
> 
> ...



Cool!  You're famous!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

Oh, forgot a couple.  My sister's local weekly paper will publish your photos in the paper if you hold up one of their newspapers while abroad somewhere.  There's one with the two of us in front of the coliseum in Rome and can't remember where other was - in front of Edinburgh castle I think.


----------



## Kathy G in MI (Mar 14, 2015)

I was in our local paper years ago in a series they called "The Most Interesting People in the County You Would Like to Go to Lunch With". I was so honored to have been chosen and interviewed. Of course, all my "friends" kept asking me when I was going to take them to lunch. Got a laugh out of that!


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 14, 2015)

Kathy G in MI said:


> I was in our local paper years ago in a series they called "The Most Interesting People in the County You Would Like to Go to Lunch With". I was so honored to have been chosen and interviewed. Of course, all my "friends" kept asking me when I was going to take them to lunch. Got a laugh out of that!



How nice!


----------



## AprilT (Mar 14, 2015)

Here and there, but, my mind doesn't keep such details, the only one that sort of sticks with me is the one with the bus going off the Pier in Sandy Hook bridge NJ.  Really brings back some alful memories.  I was at the hospital that night, I had to take my sister to the emergency room, something that was routine at I cared for her during her illness.  The service men were rushed in and they were short of hands so I assisted in one of the emergency rooms with one of the service men getting him prepped, they were in panic mode and needed the help, didn't care where it came from in that moment, after, I went with one of the other service men to get his xrays, he was mostly in a state of shock, most of that time, I just sat holding his hand and trying to give him some words of comfort.  Just thinking on that day, brings me to tears.  It was chaotic to say the least and honestly, I wasn't sure if the young man I helped with in the emergency room had died or not, I tried to find out, but, really, I don't remember who was who and at some point decided I didn't want to know one way or the other, it was just too heart breaking.  This is one reason, I prefer to live in the present, too many awful memories except where my dating and partying moments are concerned.

http://www.apnewsarchive.com/1993/B...ing-Three/id-688d3f409f60cd165744b114441d434c


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 14, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> Cool!  You're famous!



LOL, yeah - that and $3 will get me a large coffee.


----------



## GeorgiaXplant (Mar 14, 2015)

Dear me, Phil. Back in the olden days it was "that and 10 cents will get me a large coffee" and what's worse is the refills were free. Sigh


----------



## Bullie76 (Mar 14, 2015)

pchrise said:


> Bullie that is so cool, did you get a prize?



Nah. I had to buy my group drinks afterward. Crazy tradition. I'm the one who makes the shot, but I have to pay for drinks.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 14, 2015)

When I was in 8th grade, I was in the paper because my white rats got loose at the school science fair and caused general chaos and lotsa screaming and running around by attendees.


----------



## merlin (Apr 26, 2015)

*Fame & Infamy...*

.
I was in the news several times during the '80s when I was setting up business's. I made it onto national BBC TV when a restaurant/tearoom I had opened on a railway station was set fire too by an arsonist, burning half the station down. Initially British Rail blamed me, for leaving a heater on and sued me for half a million pounds, until the police discovered it was arson, and arrested a local man. 

I had several TV interviews during this period and enjoyed the whole setting up and make-up etc, in those days a full news team came, and it took several hours for a couple of minutes of news. 
The best one was which was several minutes long, was when the station was restored and the chairman of British Rail arrived on a steam train, and we all dressed up in Victorian costume and had a great time. They were heady days for me, I even had a personal letter from Lord Twining of the tea company, who offered to send a tea stall complete with staff.

 

I did make it into the national press for a less celebratory reason, after having run away to Scotland with someone else's wife, which I won't go into here


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

OMG what a story Merlin..WoW!!



Now I am intrigued by your NB..about the other man's wife etc...why would that be in the National press.??...hmmmmmm??? was this someone well known?? I demand answers young man!!layful:


----------



## merlin (Apr 26, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> OMG what a story Merlin..WoW!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am intrigued by your NB..about the other man's wife etc...why would that be in the National press.??...hmmmmmm??? was this someone well known?? I demand answers young man!!layful:



Oh dear Holly how can I resist you :tickled_pink: .............it was because the husband (nobody famous) pursued me, and attacked me with a branch from a tree  and was subsequently arrested and charged for criminal assault. He then went on to give the story to the local press, and because I had been in the national news for the all the station/tearoom stuff it was picked up by the nationals and made a juicy Daily Mail style story :lofl: 

I did get a few thousand pounds from the criminal injuries board so I can't complain really 

I must confirm that I am a reformed character now Holly, and I don't pursue other men's wives for a whole host of reasons, it was all so long ago when lust/passion was so addictive, especially with redheads for some reason  

Please keep this to yourself


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

I promise I won't tell a soul... :excited:


----------



## merlin (Apr 26, 2015)

hollydolly said:


> I promise I won't tell a soul... :excited:



Thanks for that Holly I knew I could rely on you!!! :bigwink:


----------



## Pappy (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow, Ken is a hero and cphrise is a survivor. Guess my picture, when I was about four or five, of me drinking a glass of milk seems kinda mild. Another time was a bunch of kids from our school was on the radio supporting schools to centralize. I have pictures of both, but I have posted them before.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 26, 2015)

merlin said:


> .
> I was in the news several times during the '80s when I was setting up business's. I made it onto national BBC TV when a restaurant/tearoom I had opened on a railway station was set fire too by an arsonist, burning half the station down. Initially British Rail blamed me, for leaving a heater on and sued me for half a million pounds, until the police discovered it was arson, and arrested a local man.
> 
> I had several TV interviews during this period and enjoyed the whole setting up and make-up etc, in those days a full news team came, and it took several hours for a couple of minutes of news.
> ...



You're a celebrity!


----------



## Pappy (Apr 26, 2015)

Holly lied, Merlin. She told me already.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 26, 2015)

accccchhhhh...pappy...I swear to God I am never trusting you with another secret...you promised not to say nuttin'... :hit:


----------



## merlin (Apr 26, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Holly lied, Merlin. She told me already.



 :badgirl: Holly I trusted you, I will have to put you on my ignore list :tapfoot:


----------



## merlin (Apr 26, 2015)

Pappy said:


> Holly lied, Merlin. She told me already.



Pappy its all lies its just the Fox News version she told you about :lies:


----------



## Pappy (Apr 26, 2015)

Ok, I feel better now.:badgirl::bigwink:


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 26, 2015)

When I was in junior high school the school had a celebration in May and all students voted for a May Queen and court. I was elected Queen. There was a celebration (I even had a crown  ), no classes, music/dancing, food, and a little write up and photo in the paper.

On the high school – I was an AFS (American Field Service) nominee – which meant a candidate to be an exchange student in a foreign country. My picture (along with the other nominee) was on the front page of the newspaper. Very exciting!

In the early 70s I won a statewide contest to correcting predict Academy Award winners in 10 main categories. My entry was the only one with all correct answers. Prize was a color TV, which was kind of a big deal back then. Winner was announced on the local news and also radio stations.

In the early 90s I had the idea for a book (nonfiction/business) and put together an outline, proposal, and a few chapters. I contacted several publishers and got a contract. Very, very exciting!  Book was published, sold in stores, (publisher did lots of marketing/publicity), I did several lectures/signings, and was flown to New York to be on Good Morning America and put up in a luxury hotel. Alas, I was bumped at the last minute because of a news story that broke. Still, It was a wonderful experience, absolutely thrilling.


----------



## darroll (Apr 26, 2015)

Many years ago: True confession
I was sent to another town by my company. I was walking down the street on company time.
Behind me I heard a girl scream Purse Snatcher.
I turned around and this guy ran right past me carrying a purse.
I ran him down and I tackled him on the sidewalk. (Ex football and 220 pounds)
When I saw we were going down on concrete, I tucked my knees in the guys back.
When we hit the concrete, it felt like I broke every bone in his body.
I handed the girl her purse and got out of there. The guy was moaning on the ground.
I was afraid he would sue me and my company. I was on the late news. They were looking for me.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 26, 2015)

Wow, darroll!!  

Many yrs ago I saw a news story about 2 guys who did something similar and stopped Donald Trump's mother from getting mugged (they didn't know who it was).  DT gave them a very nice reward check.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 26, 2015)

Merlin, you old dog.  Ever heard this about the other guys wife??


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 26, 2015)

Yikes, Merlin! Do,I need to dye my hair? Lol.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 26, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Yikes, Merlin! Do,I need to dye my hair? Lol.



You better, no redhead is safe.


----------



## merlin (Apr 27, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Merlin, you old dog.  Ever heard this about the other guys wife??



Great song Jim and so so true, I have never heard it before, Thanks


----------



## merlin (Apr 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Yikes, Merlin! Do,I need to dye my hair? Lol.



Have no fear my favourite mermaid you are quite safe, I am a reformed character and have returned to the flock nthego:


----------



## merlin (Apr 27, 2015)

.
In my defence the marriage of the woman concerned was on the rocks, and in my opinion the female of the species is in control at the start of an affair/relationship, though I do stand to be corrected in any appropriate way :hit:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Merlin, women can get swept away too. We are no strangers to unbridled lust, just ask QuickSilver! Even sirens of the sea are not immune to infatuation and the often poor choices that go with it. I am not certain when brains shut down,anyone is thinking about control. This redhead is, of course, completely immune to this type of folly. Snicker. Rational and sensible to a fault! Snicker. Lol.nthego:


----------



## merlin (Apr 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, women can get swept away too. We are no strangers to unbridled lust, just ask QuickSilver! Even sirens of the sea are not immune to infatuation and the often poor choices that go with it. I am not certain when brains shut down,anyone is thinking about control. This redhead is, of course, completely immune to this type of folly. Snicker. Rational and sensible to a fault! Snicker. Lol.nthego:



OK Shali I accept what you say, but I am concerned for your safety with regards to your current pursuit of mermen, isn't your dalliance with them a little dangerous, even with your immunity?     .could end up


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Merlin, you are absolutely right about women leading men astray.  Mommy Nature has made it that way in her wickedness and there is nothing male victims can do about it...


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Merlin, you are so sweet to worry about my safety. Truly there is no need, I am only vulnerable to the wiles of mortal men. Sigh.....


----------



## merlin (Apr 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Merlin, you are absolutely right about women leading men astray.  Mommy Nature has made it that way in her wickedness and there is nothing male victims can do about it...



Thank you Ralphy1 I can now return to innocence :angel:


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 27, 2015)

Merlin, beware angry mermaids, men are never innocent!


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

My mother warned me that second to money women were the root of all evil...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> My mother warned me that second to money women were the root of all evil...



And did you believe everything your mommy told you?!


----------



## merlin (Apr 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> My mother warned me that second to money women were the root of all evil...



I have to disagree with your mother Ralphy, most of the rewarding conversations and lovely experiences in my life have been with or because of women, and yes there have been painful times as well, but mainly due to my own stupidity and selfishness, in not hearing or understanding what the woman was saying or offering. Women are certainly not without fault, but less so than men from my experience.

In fact I feel much of the disastrous current state of the world has been caused mainly by men. I have always believed that women are the superior gender if they were in more control of the world it would possibly be a much more harmonious place to live in. 

 It only takes a few sociopathic men to mess up much of civilisation, which is happening now before our very eyes!! ...but that's another thread I guess!!

I don't feel money is evil either, its what you do with it that matters


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Gender traitor!


----------



## merlin (Apr 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> My mother warned me that second to money women were the root of all evil...



I have to disagree with your mother Ralphy, most of the rewarding conversations and lovely experiences in my life have been with or because of women, and yes there have been painful times as well, but mainly due to my own stupidity and selfishness, in not hearing or understanding what the woman was saying or offering. Women are certainly not without fault, but less so than men from my experience.

In fact I feel much of the disastrous current state of the world has been caused mainly by men. I have always believed that women are the superior gender if they were in more control of the world it would possibly be a much more harmonious place to live in. 

 It only takes a few sociopathic men to mess up much of civilisation, which is happening now before our very eyes!! ...but that's another thread I guess!!

I don't feel money is intrinsically evil either, its what you do with it that matters


----------



## merlin (Apr 27, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Gender traitor!



I wasn't aware the genders were at war, but then if they are you are correct


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 27, 2015)

merlin said:


> I have to disagree with your mother Ralphy, most of the rewarding conversations and lovely experiences in my life have been with or because of women, and yes there have been painful times as well, but mainly due to my own stupidity and selfishness, in not hearing or understanding what the woman was saying or offering. Women are certainly not without fault, but less so than men from my experience.
> 
> In fact I feel much of the disastrous current state of the world has been caused mainly by men. *I have always believed that women are the superior gender if they were in more control of the world it would possibly be a much more harmonious place to live in. *
> 
> ...



:thumbsup1:


----------



## merlin (Apr 27, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Merlin, you are so sweet to worry about my safety. Truly there is no need, I am only vulnerable to the wiles of mortal men. Sigh.....



That's good to hear Shali as you are my favourite nay the only mermaid I am acquainted with, and I would hate the thought of you being defiled by some wily merman. I would defend your honour to the end with my somewhat rusty and twisted sword, which till this morrow I had sadly misplaced, but found in the fridge for some inexplicable reason...


----------

